

Microsoft 4Afrika Initiative: an affordable smartphone for Africa - pioul
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_on_the_issues_africa/archive/2013/01/31/prioritising-africa-introducing-microsoft-4afrika.aspx

======
assane101
As far as I know, Africa is not a country, neither is it a federation of
countries. Why on earth do people think a "one size fits all" solution is
right for a whole continent ? I am sick with this "standardization" of these
people, this "y'all screwed people, in the same sinking boat, let us help
you". People there don't need a cheap crap, they can see those gorgeous
smartphones advertised on TV, and they want one of those, who would like a
"smartphone for the poor people" ? So, stop this condescending business
approach, be fair with the continent and ask for more equity. This way,
African economy will thrive (this continent has a lot of resources), enabling
millions of people, giving them chance to buy a full-featured smartphone and
be proud of owning one.

But don't get me wrong, I'm not saying a crappy low cost smartphone won't be
of any help, I'm just saying thing can be lot more better, more fair and more
"dignifying".

~~~
brudgers
This isn't really a valid criticism of the program. The project is currently
moving into specific markets. These are all places with access to undersea
cable and with significant penetration of Western European languages. From the
linked Huawei announcement:

 _"the Huawei 4Afrika will be available from Huawei, in Egypt, Nigeria, Kenya,
Ivory Coast, Angola, Morocco and South Africa towards the later part of the
1st Quarter 2013."_

From the original post: _"This online hub will initially be available in
Morocco and South Africa and will expand to other markets over time"_

------
wreckimnaked
TL;DR: after establishing an almost undisputed OS monopoly through OEMs in the
Americas, Europe, Asia and Oceania, Microsoft is now looking forward to also
trap most users from Africa on their first computing experiences by selling
them refurbished cheap smartphones and PCs running an insecure and patchy OS
under the umbrella of pushing development forward for their own good.

I wouldn't like to play a game of Risk with those executives.

~~~
anExcitedBeast
I have a hunch if Apple were doing this you'd be all about it.

~~~
melling
I love iOS but wouldn't Android be a better choice in merging markets? A lot
more variety and cheaper. I'm not sure why Google hasn't brought Android to
the desktop. It could be a real third desktop choice.

~~~
brudgers
Google can't make money in places where people are less likely to use online
services. Pushing Android in the bush, doesn't do anything for them. On the
other hand, because Microsoft earns revenue when phones are sold, they have an
interest in encouraging sales in places with low penetration of wireless data
services.

------
nextparadigms
There are Android smartphones that go for $50 in Africa. And they will be down
to $30 by the end of this year. Now _that's_ an affordable smartphone. Do they
really think $150 is affordable in Kenya? That's like a high-end device for
them.

And there are plenty of Android devices from $50 to $150 and beyond, too.
Microsoft is in no danger of "winning" Africa.

~~~
brudgers
Microsoft appears to have some interest in a long term smart phone strategy
which entails treating it as a general computing device - e.g. TouchDevelop.
Currently, Google appears to be moving in a different direction centered
around online services.

Because Microsoft sells its OS it can make money when hardware is sold. Google
cannot do that with its current offerings.

------
plaes
I guess they're just late - [http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/10/50-android-
smartphones-are-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/10/50-android-smartphones-
are-disrupting-africa-much-faster-than-you-think-says-wikipedias-jimmy-wales/)

------
meric
Is the "4Afrika" moniker designed for Africans or everyone else?

I'm not sure a phone branded "4Ozzies" would be appealing to me.

I don't think a "4mericans" would appeal to US mobile phone users either.

~~~
assemble
"4mericans" might actually work.

------
matmann2001
How about an affordable smartphone for America?

------
JVIDEL
Haha man they can't sell any WP8 over here so they send them to Africa in hope
of getting them hooked to Windows like they did to the rest of the world,
after all the number of PC users there is really low and people all over the
continent are buying cheap Android phones.

This is not charity...

------
vamur
Ascend W1 costs $300, so Microsoft is subsidising 50% of the phone. Not sure
how that is not considered as price dumping. Also, the 4Afrika website looks
like a typical short-lived Microsoft marketing initiative.

------
nspattak
How about affordable food and water in Africa first?

~~~
zokier
You realize that Africa is quite large continent with areas of vastly
different developmental stage. Generalizing Africa as one food- and water-
deprived blob is really disingenuous imho.

~~~
nspattak
I never said that every single person in Africa is starving, if that is where
you are getting.

All I am saying is that the percentage of people literally starving in this
continent is so huge that talking about an affordable smartphone is a hybris,
if you are familiar with the concept.

It feels inhuman, disgusting, pathetic and a lot of other feelings (to me -
IMHO) that someone takes action to address the lack of smartphones in Africa
before he adresses starvation.

But then, I would not expect anything less from M$.

~~~
inetsee
I believe the best way of dealing with the starvation problem in Africa (or
anywhere else) is to provide the workers with the skills to compete in the
high technology employment marketplace. Smartphones are a good way to provide
low cost access to web-based training.

Africa cannot afford the cost of providing wired access to the Internet;
providing wireless access is orders of magnitude less expensive than trying to
wire up the entire continent.

I would hope that an initiative like this would encourage others (like Mozilla
with their lower cost, more open smartphone projects) to try to help provide
Africa with better, less expensive Internet access.

